# Pink mascara???No, I'm not talking bout mu



## envymi (Mar 21, 2005)

Has anyone ordered from pinkmascara.com? I just came across the site today and found a few things I'd like to get, but was just wondering how reliable they are. Anyone know or heard of them?


----------



## keaLoha (Mar 21, 2005)

I haven't ordered anything from them, but I've heard mixed reviews about them.

Here's a code for 10%-off sale items: toutie

HTH!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 25, 2005)

*Never heard of it .. but I just went on it - and they have really cute bags!!!




http://store1.yimg.com/I/jclstyleinc_1836_3033993*

*Love the color of this... and the handle! But I have enough bags! LOL



*


----------



## keaLoha (Mar 25, 2005)

* http://store1.yimg.com/I/jclstyleinc_1836_3033993*

That's a Kooba right? I've been eyeing one for a few months, but of course, the color isn't in stock.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *keaLoha* * http://store1.yimg.com/I/jclstyleinc_1836_3033993*That's a Kooba right? I've been eyeing one for a few months, but of course, the color isn't in stock.





*Yup.. it's the Kooba "Daniella" ( I think) it's out of stock? Hmmm... didn't notice ~ too much $$ for me to spend on one bag - but Its so cute!



*


----------



## keaLoha (Mar 25, 2005)

I've seen a brand called Kathy Van Zeeland who makes knockoffs similar to Marc Jacobs &amp; Kooba. Perhaps she has a KO of the Daniella? Lemme check....


----------



## keaLoha (Mar 25, 2005)

No luck Janelle, but here's a link to some of her bags.

http://www.ebags.com/kathy_van_zeela..._brandstore=no

Quality's ok for the price, but if I bought 5 of those, I could get a nice Kooba.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *keaLoha* I've seen a brand called Kathy Van Zeeland who makes knockoffs similar to Marc Jacobs &amp; Kooba. Perhaps she has a KO of the Daniella? Lemme check.... *I have a Kathy Van Zeeland bag I got awhile ago... really nice! Don't know if it's supposed to look like an expensive bag or not, I just thought it was neat looking



Plus it has tons of compartments (2 side snap compartments and a large middle zipped one - with cell phone pocket, card/ID pockets etc) Easy organization &amp; lots of "hardware" on the front! LOL




Here's my Kathy... (see pics) I found one for sale on a site in purple... w/ the info on it...*
&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=4 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top width=250&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top width="100%"&gt;





Product Consumer Rating: 9.67 out of 10

*eBags Price: $62.00*






&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;*Product Features:*

â€¢ 17" top zip entry to a roomy main compartment large enough for all your daily essentials.

â€¢ 8" interior zip pocket.

â€¢ Interior cell phone / eyeglass drop pocket.

â€¢ Two 5" slide pockets for small items.

â€¢ Lined in Kathy Van Zeeland's signature jacquard satin.

â€¢ Satchel handles measure 23" long and have a drop of 9" from the top of the straps to the top of the bag.

â€¢ Side exterior compartments with magnetic snap closures.

â€¢ Polished silver hardware.

â€¢ 5" front zip pocket.

â€¢ Includes a coordinating Kathy Van Zeeland keychain.

â€¢ Soft Leather-like PVC

â€¢ Size: 6" x 13" x 6"

â€¢ Warranty: 30 days against manufacturer's defects

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *keaLoha* No luck Janelle, but here's a link to some of her bags.http://www.ebags.com/kathy_van_zeela..._brandstore=no

Quality's ok for the price, but if I bought 5 of those, I could get a nice Kooba.





* I like this one... LOVE buckles!!! LOL



*


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *keaLoha* Quality's ok for the price, but if I bought 5 of those, I could get a nice Kooba.



*I got mine at TJ Maxx I think for like $20-25




Got a lot of use out if though... and still has a lot more life to it... I'm a bag person - so I have a ton of black bags! LOL (Finally bought a light blue &amp; white one though! LOL) *


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *keaLoha* No luck Janelle, but here's a link to some of her bags.http://www.ebags.com/kathy_van_zeela..._brandstore=no

Quality's ok for the price, but if I bought 5 of those, I could get a nice Kooba.





*Found a similar design here, but not in that color...



Figures!**http://www.kathyvanzeeland.com/detai...PCode=HALLE-FR *


----------



## keaLoha (Mar 26, 2005)

That one's really cute Janelle! I've only seen a few of her things IRL, but didn't care for the styles.


----------



## keaLoha (Mar 26, 2005)

I'm diggin' the studs.


----------



## keaLoha (Mar 26, 2005)

Girl, you gotta break the black bag syndrome.



I've gotten into color &amp; it's so much fun.


----------



## keaLoha (Mar 26, 2005)

OMG, that's cute. I'm not feeling the faux fur thing, but that's one heck of a cute bag!


----------

